# More Smileys to add



## toth boer goats

Not sure if these can be added to the smileys or not? 
Here is the website I got them from. 
http://www.sherv.net/sorrow-emoticon-3171.html


----------



## toth boer goats

More:


----------



## Madgoat

We need a blushing one for those risque conversations.....


----------



## TGSAdmin

I can add those when I get a minute. If you would like to see more please post them to this thread and I'll so them all at once.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## toth boer goats

This is where I got them.
https://smileyshack.wordpress.com/category/smileys/welcome-smileys/


----------



## TGSAdmin

That's a ton of smileys. I'm leaving this thread open over the weekend. Get them added and Monday I'll close it and get them added some time that week. 

Austin


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## toth boer goats

http://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/smiley-in-action/


----------



## toth boer goats

http://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/smiley-in-action/


















































































http://www.mysmiley.net/free-animated-smileys.php#.WXJfBLaQyic


----------



## toth boer goats

http://www.mysmiley.net/free-happy-smileys2.php

I hope I didn't duplicate many of them, I know we had a lot of them before and most are here to setup again.


----------



## TGSAdmin

I will add as many of these as I can as time permits. If you have goat related smilies I would like to get those added. This thread closes tomorrow so get them in on time!


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

This is a great idea! I missed all those different smilies (looks like a lot of work to add them, though - thanks!)




































































































I found these cute goats here: http://www.goatlings.com/emotes/


----------



## Jessica84

Totally unrelated and I'm very sorry but not sure how else To go about this then hijack a mods post lol
I can't get into the app on my phone, not a big deal I have been using the internet on my phone to get on. But there isn't a place to search for recent topics, so I went to make a new topic to ask if anyone on a PC could look it up for me and can't do that either! All I'm after is to look up past topics on multimin if someone can help me in some way :/


----------



## toth boer goats

Jessica84 said:


> Totally unrelated and I'm very sorry but not sure how else To go about this then hijack a mods post lol
> I can't get into the app on my phone, not a big deal I have been using the internet on my phone to get on. But there isn't a place to search for recent topics, so I went to make a new topic to ask if anyone on a PC could look it up for me and can't do that either! All I'm after is to look up past topics on multimin if someone can help me in some way :/


Hope this is what you wanted. 
There are 3 lines at the top of the page, put your curser on it, then click on search.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/multimin-90-results-before-and-after.154018/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/search/8290/?q=multimin&o=date


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you!!! 
I'm on my phone so it's not the same as a PC, this is what it looks like :/ but that's fine you helped me big time!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad to of helped. 

The 3 dots on that, is it the search thingy, did you check there?


----------



## Jessica84

I did and this is what I got. Usually when I go onto a site at the bottom it will let me look at things as if it was on a computer but this doesn't have it.


----------



## TGSAdmin

I didn't realize this till I got in the back end but my boss ha already added bunch of smiles, many of them goat related.


----------



## TGSAdmin

Jessica84 said:


> Totally unrelated and I'm very sorry but not sure how else To go about this then hijack a mods post lol
> I can't get into the app on my phone, not a big deal I have been using the internet on my phone to get on. But there isn't a place to search for recent topics, so I went to make a new topic to ask if anyone on a PC could look it up for me and can't do that either! All I'm after is to look up past topics on multimin if someone can help me in some way :/


Are you on a droid or ioS device? What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## toth boer goats

TGS said:


> I didn't realize this till I got in the back end but my boss ha already added bunch of smiles, many of them goat related.


 I don't see anything new?
Hopefully we can add these too.


----------



## TGSAdmin

Click the smilies button, then click the goats tab.


----------



## Jessica84

TGS said:


> Are you on a droid or ioS device? What exactly are you trying to do?


Search old posts that were about multimin (Pam helped me on that not needed any more) but I also can not start a new thread either, which I don't NEED to do right now but might be frustrating for someone else. I am on a IPhone


----------



## TGSAdmin

Is anyone else having issues with their iPhone? I know some of the sites in my network are but I need to check it out.

Austin


----------



## toth boer goats

Will all these smiley's be added? I am going by this thread to copy and paste them to be able to use these. 

I don't use my cell for TGS, so I do not know.


----------



## toth boer goats

Members and I are missing being able to use these smileys, in which they loved and used before. 
When will these be up and available to them?

Some of the ones that are already available are not that good of "Smilies". The wink and others are weird looking.
The goat ones are OK.
We need more of other types, to be able to expressed our feelings in a post. They are missed.

Please Boss,







put them back up, please.


----------



## Madgoat

TGS said:


> That's a ton of smileys. I'm leaving this thread open over the weekend. Get them added and Monday I'll close it and get them added some time that week.
> 
> Austin


Here I go again showing my ignorance. But how and where do I "add" these? I love them all


----------



## TGSAdmin

I would have to add them in the back end. Once you're done adding them I will close this thread and add as many as I can. It is time-consuming so I ask you not post hundreds, but I'm happy to help. 

Let me know when you're done and I'll get started.


----------



## toth boer goats

Thanks you so much. 

I myself am finished adding.
Not sure if anyone else is, but these are really good ones, I am sure everyone will like them too.

I would go ahead and add these anytime. 
I think this thread has been here long enough for others to respond and add to it.


----------



## toth boer goats

When are these going to be put up?
We really miss them.


----------



## Madgoat

Oops, sorry. I'm done also, so forge ahead! Thanks


----------



## TGSAdmin

toth boer goats said:


> When are these going to be put up?
> We really miss them.


Which ones? Like I said my boss added a bunch of them. I can add the ones he didn't as soon as I can though. It's pretty quick with this software.


----------



## toth boer goats

All that are posted on page 1, are the ones I am talking about. Most of the smileys, the boss has put up, are really strange looking in expression, unused or liked, so we are really wanting all the ones on page 1 of this thread. 

We use to have all of them until the upgrade and a lot were used all the time. We loved them. I don't understand why you keep saying, your boss has added a bunch of them? It isn't just goat related ones. I do see those and the very few options we have displayed now. 

I remember you even mentioned, that was a lot of smileys before and to add all we wanted so you can post them? 
I know there is a lot but we did use them, a couple are new ones but, the majority is what we had prior.


----------



## TGSAdmin

Alright, I don't know what he put in there. I'll go through and take a look.


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats

I see these smileys are not up yet? .


----------



## TGSAdmin

toth boer goats said:


> I see these smileys are not up yet? .


We have a number of smilies added. Not everyone that was posted was added, but it is a time consuming process.

:hubbahubba::welcomeback::gottago::7up::cow::usa::groupwelcome::holidaywelcome::cow:


----------



## toth boer goats

We need them all, LOL .
Wish I knew how to do it.


----------



## TGSAdmin

toth boer goats said:


> We need them all, LOL .
> Wish I knew how to do it.


Unfortunately it's part technical - getting them moved over...but it will happen!


----------



## toth boer goats

Awesome, thank you so much.


----------



## mariarose

I like the wreath very much


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## goat girls

we really need this next one for kidding season


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't see all those smiley options? Were they not all added?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

No. 


TGS said:


> We have a number of smilies added. Not everyone that was posted was added, but it is a time consuming process.
> 
> :hubbahubba::welcomeback::gottago::7up::cow::usa::groupwelcome::holidaywelcome::cow:


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's a huge bummer. I miss all our old options. Helps to get the right meanings across and makes it more fun. Maybe they could teach someone to do it?


----------



## TGSAdmin

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> No.


Sorry I don't understand.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Stephanie said she didn’t see all the smiley options listed on this thread, were they not all added. And so I said no and quoted your post explaining so that she could read it.


----------



## toth boer goats

This is the only hair puller I can find. 
Can't find the one we had guys.


----------



## goat girls

Well I think that's about how we all look at the end of kidding season.


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahahaha....I look like that during!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha: So do I.


----------



## 21goaties

Sorry to bring this up....was this it?


----------



## toth boer goats

No, I can't believe, we can't find the perfect one we had.


----------



## Trollmor

What a nice thread! I would like a *weeping* one, for threads where goats have died and so. Until I find it among the options, I will go on typing :tears: when I feel like weeping. (In the Swedish forum we also have an angel, a devil, and a policeman, the latter mainly used by moderators. And a triple question mark, for "I do not understand".)

I prefer the small ones, because the big ones give me a feeling as if I was yelling at you, which I of course do not want to do!


----------



## 21goaties

@Trollmor here's some like you mentioned. If anyone wants to use them you have to copy and paste them from here though, they aren't in the list of smilies:













































































































And here's the only other hair pulling one I could find:


----------



## Trollmor

Wow, thank you! I will paste them all in my "memory box here"!


----------



## toth boer goats

I wish all the smileys were added.
We had tons of them before the updates.
Members use and love them.


----------



## Trollmor

toth boer goats said:


> I wish all the smileys were added.


So do I. (And bump the thread at the same time.)


----------



## toth boer goats

(highfive)(thumbup)


----------



## Trollmor

toth boer goats said:


> (highfive)(thumbup)


Can you ask the admin for those smileys?


----------



## toth boer goats

I will try.


----------



## Trollmor

That would be awesome!


----------



## Trollmor

So, how did it work out, @toth boer goats?


----------



## Goatzrule

I totally forgot about this. I miss the OG smileys


----------



## toth boer goats

We are having issues contacting administrators.
I don't know what happened, but they are no where to be seen.


----------



## Trollmor

Thanks for trying!


----------



## toth boer goats

You are very welcome.


----------

